# Skeeter Pee + Mead Crossover, ISO Advice



## Affe (Mar 23, 2012)

I've posted this before, but here are my plans for my next batch:

Skeeter Pee with a yeast culture (I don't have any slurry to work with and would prefer to keep anything out of it that may change the flavor).

Going to start in a 6 gallon carboy rack it down to a 5.

Will use:

Real Lemon concentrates
Green Tea in place of water
Honey in place of sugar

I was doing some calculations, and figured I would need 13 pounds of honey for this? Is that correct? It just seems like a ridiculous amount of honey....

Any suggestions on a possible recipe for this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fatbloke (Mar 24, 2012)

Affe said:


> I've posted this before, but here are my plans for my next batch:
> 
> Skeeter Pee with a yeast culture (I don't have any slurry to work with and would prefer to keep anything out of it that may change the flavor).
> 
> ...


Dunno about the actual recipe, never made skeeter pee. But with a traditional mead, the average honey amount is like 3 to 3.5lb per gallon for about 12 to 13% ABV. Given the start as 6 gallons, 13lb of honey is a little lite IMO. I'd have thought 18 to 21lb of honey would be about right for a traditional mead. As I said, don't know about the skeeter pee thing.......


----------



## Affe (Mar 26, 2012)

fatbloke said:


> Dunno about the actual recipe, never made skeeter pee. But with a traditional mead, the average honey amount is like 3 to 3.5lb per gallon for about 12 to 13% ABV. Given the start as 6 gallons, 13lb of honey is a little lite IMO. I'd have thought 18 to 21lb of honey would be about right for a traditional mead. As I said, don't know about the skeeter pee thing.......



Hmm, thank you very much! I guess I'll need to re-evaluate how much more I need to spend on honey!

EDIT: I'll continue this project here.


----------

